# General > Hobbies >  Stallholders Wanted!

## Melvich Hotel

VINTAGE & CRAFT FAIR at Melvich Hotel - 7th April 2012
We are looking for local craft, clothes, jewellery and home baking producers who would be interested in taking a stand at the first Melvich Hotel Vintage & Craft Fair. The event will take place on Saturday 7th April from 1pm until 5pm. Anyone interested in further details please email jo@melvichhotel.co.uk. All welcome.

----------

